# should i get a GTO?



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

hey everyone im new to the forum.

right now i drive a dodge neon srt-4, pretty well modded, really fast, fun to drive for sure! probably like 325hp. right now im getting like 21mpg city and like 27mpg highway.

im wantin to trade in the srt and get an 06 m6 silver with black powder coated rims and exhaust for 17k. (theres one for sale at a local car lot 33k miles)

should i get the GTO or stick with my srt, im a little worried about gas mileage in the GTO with the way gas is going. is there anyway to get the mpg up to about 20mpg city? would like an intake, underdrive pulley or something and a tuner get me to my goal?

idk what to do. someone talk me into a gto or should i just keep my srt?
opinions/advice would be appreciated.

please help


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

lance_scott1 said:


> hey everyone im new to the forum.
> 
> right now i drive a dodge neon srt-4, pretty well modded, really fast, fun to drive for sure! probably like 325hp. right now im getting like 21mpg city and like 27mpg highway.
> 
> ...


You should probably keep your srt. I haven't heard of anyone, and I don't, get 20 mpg in the city with an M6 much less an automatic.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

2 very different cars and if gas is your concern the GTO should not be considered.
Test drive one to see the difference.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Gas mileage in the GTO sucks; plain and simple. If gas mileage is a concern stick to the SRT-4. If you stay off the throttle you can finagle some extra miles, but then your “fun factor” goes out the window…

Oh Ya – Welcome to the Forum…:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Ask yourself, are you just bored with the SRT-4, or you just really want a GTO. If you really want the GTO, go for it, be warned the gas is not good. Not sure if its the same with SRT-4, but you will need to fill up 93 gas ALWAYS. If your just plain bored with the SRT-4, just keep searching and find a used replacement for it, preferably (in your case) not a GTO. Goodluck and keep us updated! :cool


----------



## PontiacGTO.info (May 6, 2008)

If you can get one that cheap for an 06 I would definitely do it...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Keep your skittle... its fast and affordable with respect to fuel mileage... while the goat is fast but will not sip the go juice like the SRT 4 will. Just the same test drive that GTO, so you know what our missing...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would keep your current car. Four doors, and it get some decent gas mileage. My 04 M12 is my DD now and driving on base I was getting about 14mpg thats with skip-shifting and driveing like a granny. Now that I've installed a "small cam" I get around 16mpg untuned. The freeway mileage is good for a car that weighs 3700lbs and have the amount of power it does I get anywere form 25-28mpg. But I bought the car as a weekend toy when gas was only $2.30ish at the time.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey All:

Gas prices are certainly hurting, but I still don't regret for a minute buying my GTO 

If you really want to save on gas, I've found I can get 21-22 mpg in *heavy* traffic, by doing a few simple things:

- coasting down hill as much as possible
- short shifting at 1000 - 1200 rpm.

It's not much fun (I don't do it all the time), but it makes a *huge* difference from the way I drive normally (easily 5-8 mpg). I haven't yet tried doing this in light traffic, but based on current numbers should be able to get 28-30 mpg. I'll let you know next time I get a run in light traffic.

Any of you other guys tried this?

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## Laluna350z (Mar 2, 2008)

Well that one knows only you. if you want to go fast get a GTO.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

hsv said:


> Hey All:
> 
> Gas prices are certainly hurting, but I still don't regret for a minute buying my GTO
> 
> ...


Man how do you drive? like a Maniac I bet. I shift at about 2.2k rpm or so, and the "Once in a while" having fun, by once in a while I mean once per trip or so. With that being said, I'm getting a steady 11 mpg city, and about 19 or so highway. Its somewhat lower than it should be, but if your getting 5-8 mpg... you *Really* need to change the way you drive! :cool


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Man how do you drive? like a Maniac I bet. I shift at about 2.2k rpm or so, and the "Once in a while" having fun, by once in a while I mean once per trip or so. With that being said, I'm getting a steady 11 mpg city, and about 19 or so highway. Its somewhat lower than it should be, but if your getting 5-8 mpg... you *Really* need to change the way you drive! :cool


Hey Aramz:

A safe maniac  Actually, it is mostly the traffic that kills my mileage. I work in Boston city and have a 30 mile commute each way in usually heavy traffic. I get about the same numbers as you when having fun. My average mileage (city and highway) varies from 15-17 mpg in heavy traffic if I don't try to save on gas. If I do try to save on gas, it goes up to 22-23 mpg average. I expect I can do better than that in heavy traffic, and one day (when I go in to work before 6:30 am) will be able to see how well I do in light traffic.

By the way, the 5-8 mpg is the *improvement* in mileage, not the actual mileage I get. (Was that the confusion?)

Your signature is very cool. Says it all really :cool

HSV.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, haha that explained a few thing, I thought your city driving was getting you 5-8 mpg... Thanks for the signature compliment!


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

alright guys sorry i was gone for a week. but thanks for all the replies and all the input.
i am pretty much just bored of my skittle, and want something new.
what if my town doesnt sell 93 octance. 91 would work right?
im still trying to decide if i want one. i test drove an automatic and i liked the car alot, not as much top end as the srt but the low end was a lot nicer. rwd is so much better thats for sure. hahaha
06 m6 will still get 17mpg city if im not on it right?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

lance_scott1 said:


> alright guys sorry i was gone for a week. but thanks for all the replies and all the input.
> i am pretty much just bored of my skittle, and want something new.
> what if my town doesnt sell 93 octance. 91 would work right?
> im still trying to decide if i want one. i test drove an automatic and i liked the car alot, not as much top end as the srt but the low end was a lot nicer. rwd is so much better thats for sure. hahaha
> 06 m6 will still get 17mpg city if im not on it right?


I have been running my 06 M6 on 91 with zero issues. I average around 12 MPG, but if you leave her stock and keep off the pedal you should average around 15 to 17 MPG...Good luck staying of the pedal...:willy:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I heard its not good running on anything but 93 with GTO's, but then again it can be bs.. notice any difference in power? or any other problem you havent had, but is possible by using 91?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I heard its not good running on anything but 93 with GTO's, but then again it can be bs.. notice any difference in power? or any other problem you havent had, but is possible by using 91?


In order for me to purchase 93 I have to drive quite a distance, not something I am “into” these days. Next fill-up will be with 93 and let you know if I notice any difference, doubt I will…

I don’t have my manual in front of me, but I believe it states premium only, not a specific octane level…


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

ya all i have in my town is 91 octane. 

but hey i have another question, how is the aftermarket parts for these cars?
for the srt-4 there is like everything!! haha.
but are there any good chips/tuners out there?
i guess what im looking for is a few good sites that everyone gets aftermarket parts from.

hook me up with a few good websites?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I recently achieved my best MPG to date.
About 1/4 tank of Amoco with 10% snot in it and 3/4 tank with mid grade.
I reset the computer as I got on the by pass and traveled to the turnpike. Total driving, about an hour.
Cruise Control at 60 mpg. 28.6 mpg. When resetting cruise to 55 mph I saw the mpg dip to an even 28.0. I exited the turnpike and watched the mpg's drop to the 27 range. When I arrived at my destination I was at just over 25mpg.

No heavy foot just straight cruise control. My previous best was 27.1. 

I did not check the mpg manually. Every time I did so in the past it was always right on.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

no get a vette, they hold their value and are cheaper to mod. oh yea better on gas.


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

what are the basic mods for this car that wont kill my gas mileage at the same time, intake, exhaust, and what else?


----------



## REDonREDGTO (Jul 7, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Ask yourself, are you just bored with the SRT-4, or you just really want a GTO. If you really want the GTO, go for it, be warned the gas is not good. Not sure if its the same with SRT-4, but you will need to fill up 93 gas ALWAYS. If your just plain bored with the SRT-4, just keep searching and find a used replacement for it, preferably (in your case) not a GTO. Goodluck and keep us updated! :cool


Actually, the manual and gas lid say RECOMMENDED. I have been using 87 since i got my GTO and have had no problems.


----------



## dirty1279 (Feb 20, 2008)

Go for the GTO and keep the SRT as a daily driver.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Honestly, I get about 18 MPG with the GTO, a mix of city and highway. If the price of gas is even an issue, don't cosider a GTO, nothing for this car is cheap!


----------

